# Makeup artist competition Blush coming to Lifetime



## Aprill (Oct 21, 2008)

In its increasingly apparent bid to become the next Bravo, which includes its acquisition of Project Runway, Lifetime has ordered a competition between makeup artists.

*Blush: The Search for Americaâ€™s Greatest Makeup Artist* â€œwill follow eight aspiring makeup mavens as they compete for the grand prize of a one-year contract as a professional makeup artist with Max Factor, $100,000 in cash and a shot at doing the makeup for a major glossy magazine cover shoot,â€ according to Variety. The show will have a host, three judges, and a mentor. In other words, itâ€™s pretty much Runway with makeup artists.

The new show debuts sometime in November, and Variety describes it as â€œa potential companionâ€ to Project Runway 6, which is scheduled to debut that same month.

reality blurred + Makeup artist competition Blush coming to Lifetime


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 21, 2008)

I definitely going to be watching this! I love watching mua at work.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!! i have been waiting to see something like this!


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I love Project Runway, so I hopefully will love this too!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh wow!!! My wish has finally come true!!!! For a while now I have been saying that they have all these other shows to find the next fashion designer, model and hair stylist...but what about your makeup?? And now it is finally here!!! I hope it becomes a big hit.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 21, 2008)

How freaking cool, im gonna be glued to the tv watching this, well, computer lol!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

ooo u so have to let me know when this airs!!! ill be dl it straight away!!!!

Finally they have brought something like this out!!!!

and get to actually see it at work is soooo exciting!!!!

Please set a reminder when it airs!!! lol


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 23, 2008)

I cannot wait to watch this show!!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 23, 2008)

you had me at "blush" ... hahaha

Gosh, I hope Lifetime doesn't blow this by having the background music produced by John Tesh or something and having Valerie Bertonelli be the host ( you know, since she is the queen of Lifetime)... I hope they choose someone fabulous... like RuPaul.

My dream- A makeup show hosted by the most fabulous drag queen in the world.. couldn't you just DIE???


----------



## fawp (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG! Only ONE more day! I can barely wait...I just hope it lives up to my expectations!


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 10, 2008)

I wonder if they are going to be using nothing but max factor products? Probably...


----------



## Aprill (Nov 10, 2008)

I am sure they will, I hope lifetime doesnt eff this up with their emo-ness


----------



## RachaelMarie (Nov 11, 2008)

It starts tonight! I'm setting my TV reminder now because I just _*know*_ I'll forget.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see it! I hope this show is good and becomes a success like Top Model and Project Runway. If they make it to a season 3 I might sign up!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 11, 2008)

What time tonight does it come on?


----------



## bCreative (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what time tonight does it come on? 10
So......what did you guys think??

To be honest I was a little less than impressed. But I won't talk bad about them too much it's their first season and first show. But Maxi.....can't stand him already


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Nov 13, 2008)

LOVE the show, its so exciting...maxi can bite it, what a diva...but im looking forward to seeing the up coming challenges!

nolan is my fave so far...lets see if that changes throughout


----------



## fawp (Nov 13, 2008)

I was definately hoping for some more dramatic looks but they might step it up in the next few episodes. There were some pretty fierce looks in the previews so at least we can look foward to those.

Maxi is definately going to be everyone's favorite character to hate.


----------



## speedy (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope we get this in Australia, I'd definitely watch it.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Nov 13, 2008)

Dude I always knew they were gona come out with a show like this




I so want to be on it how do i go about doing that????ANYBODY? I have to do this this is Makeup lol I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 13, 2008)

I caught the first episode and I cant wait to see the rest of the season!!!!!!!!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dude I always knew they were gona come out with a show like this




I so want to be on it how do i go about doing that????ANYBODY? I have to do this this is Makeup lol I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe you can go to the Lifetime website and see if their accepting applications for season 2.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks but I went on there &amp; didnt see anything that I can apply to or how or where to send things............The search continues lol


----------



## bCreative (Nov 18, 2008)

Well the show did just start so I'm sure their going to wait until the end of the season to see if it would be good to do a season 2.


----------



## amber_nation (Nov 19, 2008)

The cast is pretty small so this will probably be a pretty quick first season. And it seems like a lot of the cast don't have that much experience. But I do like it so far and will watch the rest.


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 19, 2008)

damn I knew there was something I wanted to watch tonight! oh well I'll just watch online again.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Nov 19, 2008)

I finally seen it last night I love it even though I hated lots of the makeup i sooooooooooooo wanna be on it lol

I did like the asian model (not the purple shadow) the one they said looked pornoish I liked her heavy makeup lol


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 19, 2008)

Aw! I've never heard about this until now! Thank goodness for episodes online!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 20, 2008)

Can someone post who went home? I didn't watch Tuesday and either my computer or their website is acting really dumb so I can't watch it online. You can make it a spoiler if you want.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can someone post who went home? I didn't watch Tuesday and either my computer or their website is acting really dumb so I can't watch it online. You can make it a spoiler if you want.






Raynelle(sp?). The photographer wanted a 40s modern look and put purple e/s.



While the look wasn't all that bad she refused to change it for the photographer even after he said he hated it. The fact that she wasn't able to do what was required was what sent her home.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank You!!

I guess they thought they were too good to listen.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 21, 2008)

I would love to be the "subject"! How do I sign up? I'll bet Karren wants to do this also.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not impressed with a lot of them. Maxi is obnoxious but he does not-so-safe makeup, which I like.

The 2 cute guys are cool too - I really loved their Zebra look.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 23, 2008)

im soooo bummed...im unable to watch the show here...and no one has it available to dl...sooooo bummed!!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not impressed with a lot of them. Maxi is obnoxious but he does not-so-safe makeup, which I like.The 2 cute guys are cool too - I really loved their Zebra look.

one of them, Todd, is my buddy! He used to go to Academy of Art...he was in my fashion illustration and textiles class. Omg if you love him on TV, he a million times better and a lot of fun in person. You can never have a bad time w/Todd



I didn't know he was on the show (he went 2 NY and lost touch a little), and when I saw him on The Soup I was like OMG! I told my friends at skool and they were like NO WAAAAY! Haha Go Todd and Nolan!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Dec 8, 2008)

I so love this show, I just watched all four episodes online at mylifetime.com

Anybody know where I can find pictures from the show????


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Dec 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bbprincess2147* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I so love this show, I just watched all four episodes online at mylifetime.com 
Anybody know where I can find pictures from the show????

their personal myspaces (you can find Todd in my friends list...my link is in my signature) or here:Blush: The Search for the Next Great Makeup Artist | myLifetime.com


----------

